# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Ļumīnija melnināšana.

## Obsis

Nule vajadzēja vienu optisko detaļu nomelnināt, kas strādās vakuumā. Respektīvi, tai jābūt ideāli melnai un... nekāda veida krāsas ir principā nepieļaujamas. Un detaļai jābūt no alumīnija.

Iesākumā salasījos par iespēju iegremdēt ļumīniju dzelzs hlorīdā. Rezultāts - skaisti pelēks, gaišpelēks.

Pēc tam visu nomazgāju un ķēros pie anodēšanas.  Stikla bundulī ar 3,5 A/dm2 sērskābes šķīdumā ar 200 grami konc skābes uz litru ūdens apmēram (drošs paliek nedrošs 45 min) ķēros pie krāsvielas izvēles. Reiz man bija viens  100 litru maiss ar melno anilīnu, bet tas sen jau nozagts, un mūsdienās  anilīns ir pazudis no veikalu plauktiem. Tāpēc russlandē zēni niekojas ar printeru krāsvielām. 

Vispirms iejaucu termisko kseroksa/printera pulveri acetonā. Fig vam, nešķīstenis. Nav vairs kā sendienās, kad Erai varēja kopiju fiksēt pēc izvēles, vai termiski, vai acetona tvaikos. Vārdu sakot, nešķīda pat tad, kad piešāvu spirķiku, eh, veselu karoti labas mantas nepažēloju. Tad apskaitos un paņēmu tintes printera melno krāsu. Protams, lai tajā mērcētu, tur par Valsts budžeta nepietiktu, tāpēc izlīdzējos ar otiņu, visu laiku žūstošo virsmu papildinot, lai visu laiku slapjš. Pēc pusstundas provēju iemērkt vārošā ūdenī lai nofiksētu, kā rakstīts receptē. Atkal fig vam - melnums noiet nost acumirklī. 

Tā nu ķēros pie anodēšanas par jaunu, atkal piesūcināju ar krāsu un šoreiz provēju fiksēt pie 200C žāvskapī, pa sauso. Viss, protams, nožuja, tikai - kur ar pirkstu nepieskaries, tur krāsa nobira nost. 

Tad apskaitos ne pa jokam. Noanodēju vēlreiz, tad apstrādāju dzelzs hlorīdā (sic!), tad piesūcināju ar krāsu, un tad žāvēju 1/2 stundu žāvskapī. Un šeku-reku, rezultāts vnk ideāls, nost neskrāpējas ne ar nagu, ir ideāli sulīgi melns un skaisti matēts, vārdu sakot labāku nemaz nevar vēlēties. Domāju, ka krāsas daļiņas bija čuķ lielākas par saanodētajām porām, un hlorīds tās vnk paplašināja.

Ja kādam līdzīga problēma (piemērasm, radiatoru melnināšanai) - lietojiet veseli.

----------

